# Need Help with DIK Deposit



## fauntlen (Sep 7, 2011)

I have paid my maintenance fees and its been charged to my credit card account but I cannot get anyone from DIK to provide me information so I can deposit with my exchange company. I have written to a few people there and have not received information on the unit number and exchange week. It appears that DIK does not understand that there are other exchange companies besides RCI. 

Does anyone know who I need to contact?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2011)

Try  fin@dikhololo.co.za     First name is Chris.  Good Luck!


----------

